# My 5 year old chi mix is swaying when standing and is having trouble walking. Please



## lucychico2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, My chihuahua Lucy started having problems a few weeks ago when she began "shrieking" when she would climb down or jump down off something, and her legs weren't bothering her, so we took her to the vet where he found a few places on her back and side of her neck that made her "twitch" when he touched them, so he prescribed some anti-inflammatorys and told us to keep an eye on her. She seemed fine for a few days until she started acting really weak and didn't want to jump off or climb down or up anything, and she is usually a very active healthy strong little girl. But the other day my fiance heard Lucy shrieking really loud and long from the other room, she ran in to find Lucy having a seizure where she wet herself and had her legs extended stiffly. She had never had a seizure before, and we took her to the vet where he gave us anti-seize medicine that we haven't given her yet because she hasn't had another seizure as far as we know. But now as of the past 2 days she has been swaying upon standing to the point of nearly falling over, she seems dazed and extremely weak. She has trouble walking at first when she gets up from laying down and that's when she sways and eventually gets her balance and can walk very lightly with what looks like her back kind of arched. Does anybody know of anything that could be the cause or anything else we can do? We are so scared for her. please help.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

It sounds like epilepsy to me.

Our last dog had it - when you found her in a seizure that was a major seizure, but they can also have slight seizures known as petit mal which is the dizziness you describe.

You definately need to give her the medication the vet gave you - it's a preventative medication ( mind you they can still have seizures on the medication - but not as many)

Not giving her the medication is not an option. So give her the medication, keep in touch with your vet and she should be fine.

Our cavalier had his first epileptic fit 2 days after we got him age 10 weeks - he went on to live until he was 12 - which is really good for a cavalier. 

He had probably been having them from birth - naturally we didn't bring him back to the breeder because heaven knows where he would have ended up - we knew we could give him the care he needed - and he was brilliant - on the right medication he only had maybe one fit a month - he was the best most loving dog ever!

And of course - go back to your vet and discuss it with them - we're no substitutes for proper veterinary advice!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like some kind of spinal cord problem. I would take her to a specialist. The seizures may be related to the SC problem, and may resolve if treated.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Actually Teresa could be right - I read your post more carefully - the arched back etc.

Definately you need to seek help for her.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww i dont have any idea what it could be but hope you find ot and hope you can get the help you need for your little one xxxx


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you had any blood work done on her recently?--you may find a source there, if nothing else to start ruling things out.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gosh... Wish I could help, hope you find out what's wrong with her soon. Poor baby

Lori


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

When I read this I immediately thought Spinal Injury to the vertabrae or possibly the pelvis especially as problems started mildly then progressed to not being able to jump up etc. 

The arched back tells me pain or discomfort in some way, arching the back to try and relieve the symptons.

I'd definitely ask my vet to refer my dog for orthopedic (spl) treatment or which ever he sugggests.

With horses we have to get permission from the vet to use alternative remedies to keep us covered with insurance etc, not sure if this applies with dogs or not.

Sending healing thoughts your way and hope she is okay soon.

PS I know nothing about epilepsy so unsure if it could be that or not.

Deme


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds neurological, well the lack of co-ordination does. Normally if they have a fit they come out of them and are fine - unless of course the fit was caused by a head trauma. Get her back to the vets and I hope she is OK! Keep us informed


----------



## lucychico2 (Aug 20, 2009)

So today we took lucy to the vet and they finally strongly recommended seeing a specialist like a neurologist in the area, and said "go today if possible". So we went immediatley to the local animal neurologist who recommended that she needed to have a spinal tap and CT scan because they decided it had to be something in the brain because of the recent strong ataxia and that she had begun having petit mal seizures the day before this that we witnessed. We were scared, we were worried about the anesthesia involved with the procedures. It was a horrible position to be in.
So we just got off the phone with the vet a few minutes ago and they said it ended up being meningitis, and that her meninges were very inflamed to the point that they think she may not have made it another day had we not brought her in. It was crazy costly but I would have spent anything. We got so lucky! We are so thankful, so no tumors, no stroke, just a treatable problem with some steroids and anti-inflammatories. Amazing news. Thank you so much to everyone who responded and helped us through this, we'll be picking her up tomorrow, and I'll have her mash the keyboard buttons to thank you herself.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

This sounds very familiar to me. My boy had invertabral disk disease and it began with shaking, then the swaying set in. I don't mean to scare you, but please get your baby to the vet asap where they can take xrays and find the proper medication. 
If it is a spinal issue, time is critical as there are things to stop it from progressing. 
Please let us know how she's doing. Rochelle.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

glad u took her in and got a diagnosis, wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lucychico2 said:


> So today we took lucy to the vet and they finally strongly recommended seeing a specialist like a neurologist in the area, and said "go today if possible". So we went immediatley to the local animal neurologist who recommended that she needed to have a spinal tap and CT scan because they decided it had to be something in the brain because of the recent strong ataxia and that she had begun having petit mal seizures the day before this that we witnessed. We were scared, we were worried about the anesthesia involved with the procedures. It was a horrible position to be in.
> So we just got off the phone with the vet a few minutes ago and they said it ended up being meningitis, and that her meninges were very inflamed to the point that they think she may not have made it another day had we not brought her in. It was crazy costly but I would have spent anything. We got so lucky! We are so thankful, so no tumors, no stroke, just a treatable problem with some steroids and anti-inflammatories. Amazing news. Thank you so much to everyone who responded and helped us through this, we'll be picking her up tomorrow, and I'll have her mash the keyboard buttons to thank you herself.


I'm so glad you were able to get her in so quickly. Meningitis causes inflammation around the meningeal membrane which surrounds the brain and spinal cord. Which in turn was causing her pain and symptoms. Bless her heart. I can't wait for an update saying that she is 100% better. Best wishes and speedy recovery.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

It is such a relief to find out what was wrong with your little girl, :nhappy3: at least now she is having the treatment and Phew! how lucky was that to get it discovered just in time.

Looking forward to hearig on her recovery and of course to her msg.

Big hugs and warm healing vibes on there way... 

Deme x


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow good thing she got in there in time. I'm so glad she will recover. My cousin died from meningitis the day before her first birthday because her parents called the doctor and the doctor said to wait until morning as it sounded like a flu  After that my parents took my brother and I to emergency if even the slightest thing was wrong for a few years after. I hope she recovers quickly and fully xo


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a friend who had to be airlifted.. he was hours away from death. That certainly isn't anything to wait on, and I'm glad you guys got it in time!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Good to hear a diagnosis has been made - hope there is a full recovery!


----------



## lucychico2 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Life Is Cruel*

So after days of checking in on Lucy at the hospital, she is not improving, we were never able to take her home and in fact she is predominately brain dead, but we still see little responses by her right eye following us when we talk or kiss her. They began the steroid treatment and she still hasn't reacted to it, so from what they've told us, that usually means they are not going to make it. We aren't prepared for that. Me and my fiance just want to die, this girl has been our only child for so long, and has been a part of every moment of every second of every day, and we can't even go home now and not ball our eyes out, we can't fathom life without her. 
It's been three days since the steroid treatment began, we just wish we could stay with her, but they won't allow it. How can things like this happen to the greatest little baby ever? Has anyone else ever been in this situation? The doctors are trying to recommend putting her to sleep, but we can see she still has some fight left in her, and she still has a chance. What should we do?! help, my fiance is losing it.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

oh that is such sad news..., I really feel for you. 

Sorry to say I havent' had any experience with this illness so I don't know what the recovery rate is. With regards to putting her to sleep, only you can make that decision. All I will say is that you will know when the time is right, I have found you can see it in their eyes, she will tell you that the time is right to let her go. 

We all here for you though.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby.Keep your positive thoughts as i am sure she is fighting with all she has got.be strong for her.you will be in my prayers.xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh gosh that is such sad news and when things seemed to be looking so positive. 

What to do? This is one of the hardest decisions you are going to have to make, for me I have always put my heart aside and thought about what was best for my animals. If any time I was unsure I asked my vet for his honest opinion on my pets welfare and future.

If I thought they were in pain, would suffer more pain and not lead a quality life then I always made the hard decision to let them go.

I know this is not want you need to hear and I really do know what your going through. Dogs or any animal are not just an animal, they are the air we breathe, the sun in our life, the calm in our fears and the heart of our soul.

They are our everything always showing unconditional love and partnership.

I will be thinking of you and wish you the best in what ever path you decide to follow in your decision.

Deme.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no this is so sad i am praying so hard for you precious little one im also thinking and praying for you both hoping she pulls through xxxx


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

My heart leapt in my throat when I read of her symptoms. How awful for the both of you. I'm so glad they were able to diagnose her and that she will make a full recovery.


----------



## lucychico2 (Aug 20, 2009)

*She's gone.*

At midnight last night we held Lucy at the hospital as she took her last breaths and the doctors gave her the shots. We came home and buried her in the backyard. Our baby is gone, and we don't know what to do. I can't explain any of it. I don't get how in a week a perfectly healthy rambunctious little girl can go from that to being buried in front of me, and all because some random unexplainable disease that swells the meninges around the brain and happened to be the kind that is non-steroid responsive. She didn't deserve it, she did nothing wrong. 
Thank you all for your support through this, Lucy would have liked you, she loved everybody. 
Our Lucy Girl. We miss you.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh god! My heart aches for you and feels as heavy as lead, which is nothing in comparison to how you both must be feeling. All I can say is that she went peacefully with the people she loved and knew loved her.

Love

Dawn x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

My deepest sympathy for your loss of such a sweetheart.
Time will heal the hurt but she will always have a place
in your heart.Shes not suffering now and you did your best for her.
God Bless,


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww im so so sorry for your loss she was such a pretty girl please know you did all you could for her and she will remember that and she will be waiting for you in rainbow bridge you are i my thoughts and prayers xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

just read through this whole post - i am so sorry for your loss. she was a beautiful pup and brought such love to your life. cry the tears you want to cry!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

OH, look at her little face. I am soooo Sorry this happend, I can't even imagine how you feel. RIP little Lucy, she is with the angels now.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. I should have read a little further. I was just so excited that hey diagnosed it that I jumped the gun in congratulating you.

I'm so very sorry. I know what it's like to lose a beloved furry child. If you ever need to talk, please feel free to email/message/anything.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I had just read the last post, so sorry to hear of your loss of your darling chi Lucy. She is gone too soon, what an absolute sweetheart she looked. 

RIP darling Lucy (((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know your heart is breaking. (((hugs)))

RIP sweet little Angel Lucy.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

As I sit here and type I can barely see what I am doing for the tears.....I am so sorry to hear this sad news and our thoughts and prayers are with you.
Sweet baby girl...she is in the best of hands now....Hugs to you 
Darlene


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

my heart breaks for you, i have a little girl named lucy too. please let us know if there is ever anythign we can do for you, if you need someone to talk to or anything!!


----------

